# Steampunk inspired plague doctor.



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOW!*

Very cool. Love the glove.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

ZOMG this is awesome!! What a great idea!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Holy crap!!!* That is amazing. I am truly impressed, it looks soooo creepy. Will you be wearing it or displaying it?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW!!! This is so cool looking! Great concept!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks gals and ghouls. I'll be wearing it fo sure, but imagine it will become part of my display next year. (I try to re-purpose most of my costuming)


----------

